# Palmetto FT



## mjcrow (Oct 19, 2007)

any news on the Open--with 114 dogs and rain it will be long day
for everyone


----------



## Tommy L. Fairchild (Jul 21, 2003)

Come on guys, somebodys got to know something.


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Temps in the 40's w/ misty rain here all day. Supposed to be heavy rain tonight until around lunchtime tomorrow. I'm not sure how much they got in today.


----------



## Mick Presco (Feb 14, 2010)

Got half the field run. Big quad. Will start tomorrow with the second half. Probably won't finish until 2-3:00 PM. Anyone have a pencil sharpener?


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I understand the Derby did not finish yesterday. I heard 5 more dogs to run in the 3rd series this morning. Good luck to all.


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

Any callbacks yet from the 1st series Open triple?


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to land water blind 7:30
2,7,8,9,21,22,27,32,37,40,42,44,48,50,51,53,58,68,72,78,81,88,101,107,114
25 dogs


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to land blind at 8:00
2,3,9,11,13,16,19,20,21,25,26,27,28,30,31,33,34,36,37,38,39,49,41,41,44,45,46,47,48,51,52,54,57,60,61,64,65
37 dogs


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Any Q, Derby results? Thanks!!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Here is the Q:

1st: 32--Tony Flowers/Don Garrett
2nd: 20--Medfords/Ledford
3rd: 27?--Cara Mock (definitely)/Richard Rochester (pretty sure it this is correct, but not 100%)
4th: 5--Bill Clark/Bill Clark
RJ: 3--Jenny Grasse/Jenny Grasse
Jam: 13--Cox/Cox


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

DoubleHaul said:


> Here is the Q:
> 
> 1st: 32--Tony Flowers/Don Garrett
> 
> Woohoo! Junior's gotta run with the big dawgs now! A huge congratulations to Team Junior!


----------



## Phyllis McGinn (Jul 13, 2005)

Congratulations rex bell on your 114 dog open win. This gives rev his fc!!!!!!!


----------

